# Which John Deere or New Holland around 110hp?



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi all

Just joined here after discovering this site a couple of months ago. Found it really useful so thanks.

Basically I have just started to help out my parents on the family cattle farm which is in the south west of Western Australia. We have about 4000 acres in what is a very fertile and high rainfall area for us here in Australia.

Naturally for us hay is the most critical job and we have had till recently a lot of the same faithful equipment we have had forever - so just starting to change over.

Couple of years ago my Mum bought a new MF but didn't do her research and got the budget range. We have been very disappointed with it to be frank. Had clutch issues and some other things. To be fair all covered under warranty but have to say we are a little wary especially when all our old Ford tractors have gone on for years.

Currently we are looking at either a John Deere 6110M or a New Holland equivalent. The JD dealer is much closer and I hear a lot of good things about the M range.

Any recommendations and especially whether the New Holland should be an alternative? I have heard the NH transmission is nice and simple but I see they have even moved to semi auto etc.

Basically we want a strong, no frills tractor that can help us with seeding, rolling, cutting, raking and baling of about 3-4000 round bales a year, do the full range of general farm work including lifting and pushing large logs (we still have some bush and many boundaries are surrounded by State forest with very large trees that always seem to amazingly fall on our fences!).

We still have a number of older Ford tractors including a 6810, 6640, 6600 and a 4000 (and a trusty old Dexta that never stops) so we will keep using these for the easier jobs and we will keep the MF for now.

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a 6115M and like it a lot. Solid. I have the 16 spd power reverser, partial power shift. Really nice for hay work.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Are the tractors downunder restricted with emission standards like here with Tier levels? If so, I would look at purchasing a used Tier 3 emission tractor.....I would not buy a new Tier 4 emission tractor myself. If not restricted, I would look at a new or near new tractor. The John Deere M series are very good and work for most folks quite well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

New holland "TS" series very good built tractor got 2 of them. Neighbor got 1 with over 10,000 hrs on it still going strong.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk eastfreo....good many folks on the site from your continent, always like to hear about farming practices in other countries. For the record, new holland doesn't have an equivelent to a John Deere....opps 

Just yanking on your leg....I owned and really liked my TS115 that I owned, just not really feeling those smurf colored seats they install in the newer tractors....

Good luck with your decision and welcome to haytalk.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

They all are lousy. Go with the cheapest. I wouldn't dismiss the MF especially if the dealer took care of the warranty issues and if it hasn't had problems since. But I'm more of a MF fan then a NH fan anymore. I've owned one JD, but it was built in the 90s so doesn't compare to the ones now. I have no experience with a newer JD.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Teslan said:


> They all are lousy. Go with the cheapest. I wouldn't dismiss the MF especially if the dealer took care of the warranty issues and if it hasn't had problems since. But I'm more of a MF fan then a NH fan anymore. I've owned one JD, but it was built in the 90s so doesn't compare to the ones now. I have no experience with a newer JD.


My John Deere was purchased in Jan of 2017. I was happy to get rid of it, and won't ever look at their over-priced tractors again. I think I might like NH, but the dealer here is more interested in selling Polaris than farm equipment. Asked for a bid on $100k+ of equipment multiple times and never get an offer. Can't make him take my money.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I think my next 135 pto loader tractor will be a fendt 716. I demo'd a 720 and was favourably impressed. Definitely much easier on fuel for loader work than i expected.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan_GA said:


> My John Deere was purchased in Jan of 2017. I was happy to get rid of it, and won't ever look at their over-priced tractors again.


You might want to change your avatar. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Vol said:


> You might want to change your avatar.
> 
> Regards, Mike


LoL Mike! I thought about it the other day and forgot.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Dan_GA said:


> My John Deere was purchased in Jan of 2017. I was happy to get rid of it, and won't ever look at their over-priced tractors again. I think I might like NH, but the dealer here is more interested in selling Polaris than farm equipment. Asked for a bid on $100k+ of equipment multiple times and never get an offer. Can't make him take my money.


i think NH quality has suffered over the last 15 years or so more then JD or MF. So you probably did good with your MF purchase.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks all. Appreciate the advice. Latest update is I have had almost instant (and somewhat reasonable) quotes from the JD and NH dealers but yet to hear from the Massey dealer.

We have some very hilly country where we are (obviously we do most of the hay where it is flatter) so I am starting to lean more to the JD. Weighs 800 kg (about 2000 pounds) more which should be a bit more stable on the hills for the feeding out and general farm work.

Also it has the 4.5litre engine compared to the 3.4 litre. Like the USA we are saddled with all the emission controls and I am a bit worried over time the higher stress being demanded on the smaller engine will take its toll. Is this a valid concern?

One other thing. The 6110M will take longer to deliver than is ideal. They were obviously popular here and our financial year runs to end June so all the ones sold out and we have to wait for a new shipment. However we could have immediate delivery of a 6125M.

These look very nice. Obviously proportionately more but I am now starting to wonder if we should get the extra 10hp. One day, if we can ever afford it, I'd like a Lely triple mower conditioner and I see they need about 120hp or so. Mind you the tractor might be as old as our old Ford 6600 by that time!


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

If you can afford the extra money, go for the 6125M. With your scale (both acres and rolls) you have the work for it. I saw a 6140M at Sheepvention in Hamilton last week and was impressed.

I doubt a 6125M would run a triple mower conditioner: you would want 200 hp or more. A single trailed mower conditioner would pull it up. I run a 2.8 metre Krone mounted mower conditioner on a NH TS100 and would not want any less tractor for it.

Roger


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Vol said:


> You might want to change your avatar.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Done!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Eastfreo said:


> Thanks all. Appreciate the advice. Latest update is I have had almost instant (and somewhat reasonable) quotes from the JD and NH dealers but yet to hear from the Massey dealer.
> We have some very hilly country where we are (obviously we do most of the hay where it is flatter) so I am starting to lean more to the JD. Weighs 800 kg (about 2000 pounds) more which should be a bit more stable on the hills for the feeding out and general farm work.
> Also it has the 4.5litre engine compared to the 3.4 litre. Like the USA we are saddled with all the emission controls and I am a bit worried over time the higher stress being demanded on the smaller engine will take its toll. Is this a valid concern?
> One other thing. The 6110M will take longer to deliver than is ideal. They were obviously popular here and our financial year runs to end June so all the ones sold out and we have to wait for a new shipment. However we could have immediate delivery of a 6125M.
> These look very nice. Obviously proportionately more but I am now starting to wonder if we should get the extra 10hp. One day, if we can ever afford it, I'd like a Lely triple mower conditioner and I see they need about 120hp or so. Mind you the tractor might be as old as our old Ford 6600 by that time!


If you can stand it, jump on the 6125M.....it's kinda like building a bigger barn, no real downside other than $$$


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Well I think we will go with the 6125M unless the Massey dealer finally gives me a quote that blows my socks off. Still to hear from them.

Baring that it will be the JD and have decided to sell a Ford 6810 that has served us well but is getting long in the tooth.

Mind you, other than a MF4610 all our other tractors are pretty ancient. We've got a Ford 6640, 6600 and 4000 as well as an old Dexta.

Once this new JD deal is done and arrives people in our area are going to wonder what has happened. Nothing ever changes on our place!

However just over a month ago we bought a Hustler X5000 bale feeder as well. It is a really good piece of kit. Will go well with a nice new JD.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IMO a bigger displacement engine is a better choice since the new emissions equipment makes the engines run real hot. More pistons, crank and block to dissipate the heat.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> IMO a bigger displacement engine is a better choice since the new emissions equipment makes the engines run real hot. More pistons, crank and block to dissipate the heat.


I agree with that consideration. Both the 125hp and the 140hp M tractors use the 4.5L engine. If you move up to the 150hp M you're workin' with the 6.8L engine.

That said, given the constraints of finances and the field work expected... If you can get done what you need with 125hp - the 4.5L - ain't workin' as hard or likely as hot!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Friend of mine just bought a new JD, the bill of sale said something like 110k total sale price in Canadian dollars and it spent the first 3 months having visits from the dealer to sort it out. The brakes were sticking on was the main problem but they had flashed it to te higher hp model before that was found trying to sort it out. Lots of little niggling little issues. His previous NH was similar, it's like dealers don't PDI the machines anymore. The NH ended up going back after the umpteenth time the transmission cables came apart and left it jammed between gears.


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

And that's why you spend a little more money and buy a fendt 714


----------



## KNFarm (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know which Massey you're looking at but I really like the 6615 I got a couple of years ago, it's a beast for a 4 cyl. I actually got it with the CVT for less than a similar JD or NH with the powershift. I believe the new version of it is 6715S.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

We have a quote for a MF 5711SL and waiting for a price and delivery time for the 5712.

These look pretty good too and I think I am comparing apples with apples between with all these.

As much as I like the JD I am going to try and really sit down and work this through carefully once I get all the figures in front of me.

Also if we go the 120hp route we will trade our old Ford 6810 so it will be interesting to see who is prepared to give us the best price for it.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Is the MF 57 series the same frame size as the 6000 M Deere? IIRC, the MF was a head to head competitor for the new Deere 5R machine.

With loader, etc. the 5R is probably gonna weigh in around 11,500lbs. Guess that the 6000M configured the same would be in the 13,500lb neighborhood.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Eastfreo said:


> We have a quote for a MF 5711SL and waiting for a price and delivery time for the 5712.
> 
> These look pretty good too and I think I am comparing apples with apples between with all these.
> 
> ...


You need to look at JD R series to compare apples to apples with the MF 5700 series.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Eastfreo said:


> We have a quote for a MF 5711SL and waiting for a price and delivery time for the 5712.
> These look pretty good too and I think I am comparing apples with apples between with all these.
> As much as I like the JD I am going to try and really sit down and work this through carefully once I get all the figures in front of me.
> Also if we go the 120hp route we will trade our old Ford 6810 so it will be interesting to see who is prepared to give us the best price for it.


I know you don't might not want to hear this, but your best route may be to sell that 6810 outright.....the dealers job is to "steal" that trade...either quote will probably be more accurate, the trade throws a "monkey wrench" into the quote


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks. I think you might be right about that. Just got the trade quote and we think we will just keep it and use for lighter duties.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

I know I'll be in the minority, but we really like our new holland t5 105. It is a loader tractor and is used for moving round bales and runs our sqaure baler. Also back up tractor for haybine and round baler. Neighbor has t5 120 that I've used abd really like that also. The transmissions have a good working range for most hayimg needs.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Just had a curve ball thrown in. The dealer here has a brand new JD 6105R with the Stage III engine that they haven't been able to sell. They are offering it for slightly less than the 6125M.

What are people's thoughts. It can have a max up to 125hp and is the same 4.5 litre engine.

Going to have a look at them both tomorrow and will compare.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That R cab is really nice....if I didn't need the extra hp, I'd be tempted........idk


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would definitely go for the pony's and less for the frills...but that is me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Might want to talk to other 6150 owners first. There is a reason they are a hard sell. Just saying....


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Nebraska Test Labs lists the 6105R as having the IPM (intelligent power management) engine. Hp @ pto rpm was 116 and max power at 118hp.

Don't think the M's have the IPM option.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Might want to talk to other 6150 owners first. There is a reason they are a hard sell. Just saying....


Ray, I am not clear on what you are saying. The OP was talking about a 6105R....is that what you meant or did you think he was asking about the 6150?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

As 2ndwindarm suggested I am trying to work out whether the JD 6105R is a better buy to the 6125 M.

The M is simpler but the R on offer has some really good extras and on paper they both go to 125hp.

I am thinking the R but am I being seduced by the frills!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

@vol the 6150R.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Eastfreo said:


> As 2ndwindarm suggested I am trying to work out whether the JD 6105R is a better buy to the 6125 M.
> The M is simpler but the R on offer has some really good extras and on paper they both go to 125hp.
> I am thinking the R but am I being seduced by the frills!


Does the R have electric over hydraulic scv?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Eastfreo said:


> As 2ndwindarm suggested I am trying to work out whether the JD 6105R is a better buy to the 6125 M.
> 
> The M is simpler but the R on offer has some really good extras and on paper they both go to 125hp.
> 
> I am thinking the R but am I being seduced by the frills!


What model year are each?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

It's a new 2015 6105R (stage III which I think is actually good from comments on here) and a 2017 6125.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Also the 6105r has electric scv and the 6125 hydraulic


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The dealers will in some cases reflash the electronic managed engines to the top hp model of that range. The did that on the friends JD while chasing the low power problem.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

The neighbor has a 6125R, I've driven a few times. Definitely like the cab and comfort level in that series if a guy can afford one. He has had his for three years now and has had no problems, does everything from raking hay to pulling a six bottom plow.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Eastfreo said:


> It's a new 2015 6105R (stage III which I think is actually good from comments on here) and a 2017 6125.


I think Stage 3 is different than Tier 3....6105R has the EGR emission system. Tier 3 is much more sought after in the States than the Tier 4 systems....and in many cases the last of the Tier 3's were around the 2011-12 model year.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Had another curve ball today with someone recommending a New Holland 6050. Went and had a look and have to say I was impressed. But one of the salesman started to give me a whole heap of crap about how much better they were than the options I was looking at. To be honest this really annoyed me as I have been looking at the Nebraska university data so I knew what he was saying was complete bull s..t. Also I am surprised it took them this long to try and sell me something other than they wanted to move (ie the TS models).

Will probably go with the JD option tomorrow as the dealer is only 25 minutes up the road rather than 45 and been pursuing us for about 40 years and to be frank haven't tried to give me any exagerated stories on PTO power and fuel efficiency.

As I have told all these guys we are in the market, over the next three years, to purchase at least three tractors, a mower conditioner and a baler. For whatever reason the JD dealer is the only one that is giving us a feeling he wants to be in it for the long haul and work with me on this. Admittedly as a family we have hardly bought anything for 30 years but I don't know what I can do more to get the other dealers interested.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well if the 6050 is the same price as a 4 cyl. Powered Deere you miss a sweet rig getting the Deere ... the NH is an AWSOME 6.7 liter 6! And they are very good on fuel too.
But the dependability of the dealer will be a big descission maker. Good luck no matter what you choose its a bunch of money..


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

skyrydr2 said:


> Well if the 6050 is the same price as a 4 cyl. Powered Deere you miss a sweet rig getting the Deere ... the NH is an AWSOME 6.7 liter 6! And they are very good on fuel too.
> But the dependability of the dealer will be a big descission maker. Good luck no matter what you choose its a bunch of money..


6150 R or M is a 6 cyl. I would never buy a 4 cyl if a 6 cyl was an option.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

carcajou said:


> 6150 R or M is a 6 cyl. I would never buy a 4 cyl if a 6 cyl was an option.


The 140R is a 6cyl. The tried and true 6.8L.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

We have a t6070 plus, it is my favorite tractor weve ever owned. The transmission is smooth, love the cab. The super steer is really nice for running haybine, disc and round baler. Pretty good on fuel too.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

He is lookibg at a 6105 not 6150.. 105 is 4.5l 4 cylinder if not mistaken?


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Looking like we will go with the JD 6105. Yes it is 4.5lt and 4 cylinder but got a good deal and dealer is closer and seems more interested. Will keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Eastfreo said:


> Looking like we will go with the JD 6105. Yes it is 4.5lt and 4 cylinder but got a good deal and dealer is closer and seems more interested. Will keep you posted on how it goes.


Good for you and I wish you the best of luck.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You're gonna love it.....I have two 4 cyl John Deere engines and they are stout....one has 7800hrs the other 4500hrs, no real problems with the engines other than water pump, belts, etc. very good on fuel


----------

